# Verwendet ihr bei 4K noch Antialiasing?



## TheWalle82 (29. August 2017)

Hi,

ganz simple frage, macht Ihr AA bei 4K aus weil es in der Auflösung sinnfrei wird? Oder hat man wirklich noch einen Nennenswerten Mehrwert durch AA?! Eigentlich ist doch AA nur ein billiger Ersatz für Pixel weil es doch eigentlich nur ein Weichzeichner ist.

Ich hab erst seit kurzem einen 4K Monitor und hab es seither immer aus damit meine 980TI nicht unnötig belastet wird und empfinde das Bild als echt gut, jetzt stoß ich aber immer wieder drauf das die Leute trotz 4K das AA anmachen, wissen die was das an mir vorbei geht oder sind das die üblichen superhelden die sich nur die Eier aufblasen wollen?


----------



## Ray2015 (29. August 2017)

Bei 4K kannst du die Kantenglättung aus lassen. Zumindest ich sehe keinen Unterschied.


----------



## manimani89 (29. August 2017)

Je nach game brauchst du noch aa. Zb gta. Fallout 4. Horizon 3.  Kommt halt aufs game drauf an


----------

